# Things to pack for winter holidays



## melliemelissa (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello Friends,
 
Happy Holidays! :drive:    So where you are spending your winter holidays. If you can’t avoid the weather condition, and want to go out of station then what should you pack? All those layers and sweaters, coats and accessories like scarves and evening clutch purses take up a lot of space.
Here are the two basic principles of packing:
 
1. Pack clothes that can be used for layering. Heavy sweaters and sweatshirts eat up a plenty of space in your bags. Additionally, layering clothes that are thinner and insulating ensure that you do not look bigger than you actually are. The individual layers take up less space in your bag and provide additional wear choices.
 
2. When choosing clothes, wear wool. Wool is natural and versatile. A wool layer facilitates regulation of your body heat. If the temperature heats up, you still will be able to wear a skinny wool shirt, it’ll keep you cool. But if you had packed an important sweater, it might remain sitting uselessly in your bag.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Worth to read post. Thanks for sharing. At least now I know what to pack for a cool vacation.


----------



## sandra_ly (Oct 14, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]Yes, layering is important in cold conditions. And probably the most important is the base layer. It evaporates[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]sweat from your body and moves it into the next layer of clothing (where its evaporated more quickly). Base layers need to be worn tight against the skin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Don't use cotton for this (even it's popular), because cotton cannot wick away the moisture quickly. Newly synthetic materials or merino wool are your best choices.[/SIZE]


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 23, 2018)

long sleeved shirts -sweaters -sweats -lounge pants -light jacket for in the cabin -pj's (warm is best, not shorts and a cami, that's too light) -winter coat -snowpants -hat, mittens, scarve -warm socks -dressy clothes for parties


----------

